# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  عجزت يداه عن الرسم .. لكنه رسم بفمه

## عفاف الهدى

*عجزت يداه عن الرسم .. لكنه رسم بفمه* 
*فكانت لرسوماته صدى كبير‏*



*دوغ لانديس Doug Landis فنان بكل ما للكلمة من معنى ...*
*لكنه لا يرسم بيديه !* 
*بل بفمه،*


*بعد حادث تعرض له الفنان خلال دراسته الجامعة أصيب بشلل* 
*من الرقبة و للأسفل جسمه،* 
*أصيب دوغ بالاحباط و قضى معظم وقته جليس أمام التلفاز ....*
*لكن بتشجيع من أخيه على أن يعمل هواية ما مثل الرسم ،*
*قبل دوغ و بدأ الرسم بقلم الرصاص* 
*و بالفعل كانت رسومه أشبه للواقع لدقتها* 
*و قد أستهواه رسم الحياة البرية بشكل كبير جداً.*











It’s hard to believe, but all of this drawings were drawn by mouth.The artist Doug Landis doesn’t have arms.

----------

@Abu Ali@ (10-28-2011), 

نينوى الحر (09-04-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سبحـآن الله*

*رسوومات آشبه للواقع*

*تسلمييين عفاف ع الطرح*

*ربي يعطيكِ العافيه*

*ودي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*مشكورة للتواجد هنا*

----------


## همسة ألم

سبحآن الله*
أبدع بالرسسسم*
يعطيك الله العآفيه ..

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-30-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وابدعت بالمرور هموس

----------

همسة ألم (07-03-2011)

----------


## أموله

. . . اللهم صلي على الحبيب المصطفىْسبحححأنك ربيي .. الله ياخذ شيء ويعطي شيءسبحانه ..سلمت يداك عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يسلمش اموله الحلوه

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك الله بكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا

----------


## نينوى الحر

سبحان الخالق العظيم .
سبحان الرزاق الكريم .
فعلاً علم الإنسان مالم يعلم .
وإذا أخذ شيء ما يعطي الخير الكثير .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكر اتي لمروركم هنا

----------


## Mr.HaSHim

يسلموا ع الطرح الجميل ،، والرسومات ابداع صراحةً !!!

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-25-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا على مروركم من هنا

----------


## كلِمَة

*سبحان الله
اذا اراد الانسان الحياة
سخرها له رب السماء

يعطيكم العافية
*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

ما شاء الله إبداعـ 

يأخذ ويعطي 

شكرآ خيتو عفــــــــــــــــــــا الهدى فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


على الطرح 


ننتظر كل جديدكـ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلمو عالمرور

----------

